# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Greetings from Canada

## Spiritwolfe

G'day!
My name is Nikki and I'm from Ontario, Canada.
I've taken early retirement and enjoy life to the max.
I share a house with a significant other and two adorable dogs.
Recently I've had an interest in home renovations since we've been doing so many lately.
We replaced 2/3rds of our back wall including joists, sills, and some subfloor. We held up the house with Jack posts.
All windows were replaced this year along with new siding. New chimney was installed....
I guess you get the message. Anyway I'm creating a woman cave in the basement. It is a bright basement with 3 large windows and a woodstove . I'd like to add shelf ceilings, a floor and a 4 piece bathroom in the next year so will be asking many questions here. I look forward to being a member here.

----------


## phild01

Welcome, don't forget the pics.

----------


## Marc

Wow, it's all happening ... I thought you say you are retired and enjoying life ?
ha ha, sure welcome and pics are a must.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Wow, it's all happening ... I thought you say you are retired and enjoying life ?
> ha ha, sure welcome and pics are a must.

  Haha! Yeah! But now I get to do the things I really WANT to do. :Brava:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Thank you for the warm welcome  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Here are some women caves, is this what it will look like  :Smilie:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Maybe not so 'Barbie- like' but yes..... 
Something like that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

I dream of Jeannie had the original woman cave.

----------


## OBBob

> Here are some women caves, is this what it will look like

  Never can fault your taste Metrix!  :Yikes2:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Never can fault your taste Metrix!

   I know they're class plus. My square footage isn't quite that generous nor is my pocket book but a gurl can certainly dream.

----------


## METRIX

Perhaps this, it's a bit compact

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Perhaps this, it's a bit compact

  If it comes with those 'blink, blink " powers, YOU BET.  :Brava:

----------


## phild01

Wonder what she ever did in there!

----------


## FrodoOne

> I know they're class plus. My square footage isn't quite that generous nor is my pocket book but a gurl can certainly dream.

   I know that you are in Canada and you should realise that this is an Australian site.
"square footage" is a term that we still understand, although it is something from the past, as it is supposed to be in Canada!

----------


## METRIX

> Wonder what she ever did in there!

  She read books
Did her hair
Tried on clothes
Did the vacuuming 
Read more books

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Wonder what she ever did in there!

   Whatever she wanted.  :Zzsoft:    :Bath2:   :Party:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> She read books
> Did her hair
> Tried on clothes
> Did the vacuuming 
> Read more books

   :Cheerleader:  Yes indeed she did  :Coolio:  
Great photos.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> I know that you are in Canada and you should realise that this is an Australian site.
> "square footage" is a term that we still understand, although it is something from the past, as it is supposed to be in Canada!

   :Sly:   :Crash:   :Shutup:   :Sueme:

----------


## phild01

Let's not go there again :Argue:

----------


## FrodoOne

> 

   

> Let's not go there again

  No! Let us not.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Agreed!   :Yes:  We are more mature than that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> I know that you are in Canada and you should realise that this is an Australian site.
> "square footage" is a term that we still understand, although it is something from the past, as it is supposed to be in Canada!

   FrodoOne, I apologize for my initial reaction to your post. I added tone and meaning that probably wasn't there. 
At first I looked at it as someone jumping in my thread to hassle me about a petty minor detail instead of just saying hello but on second thought it isn't a petty subject at all. There clearly is a significant difference in measurement standards between countries and IS definitely something that should be highly considered especially if we are going to be communicating across the oceans.  
Differences in measurements has been a bit of a pet peeve for me because I wasn't born in Canada. I was born in England and they used standard measurements back then. When I moved to Canada, halfway through grade school they switched to metric which took a lot of getting used to. Our books and everything else around us was still written in standard measurement and we had to use metric. What made it equally difficult is that most of our products purchased were written in standard measurement because we live right above the United States and they still use standard measurements. Because of this, we as a country, haven't truly converted yet. Since I am here on an Australian site and the fact that it's about time I got with the program, your words will surely be noted.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha Frodo, in my last 30 years in Australia I read of car's milage and houses "squares" from people who don't even know what squares actually are (yes, not square meters) and what about those who say their weight is "only" 20 stones ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and how things are inching in and someone taking a pound of flesh, winning by a mile, coming within an inch of victory and many more. Our new member's square footage is perfectly acceptable and understandable.
My 2 pennies. 
Now, down to business, where is the plan for this cave, pink or blue ... ?  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Yes indeed she did  
> Great photos.

  Not sure why she did the vacuming, could ave simply blinked all the dirt away  :Biggrin: 
Not sure what was going on here,

----------


## plum

I believe Jeannie was from Baghdad, geeze they don't make 'em like that anymore.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

> I believe Jeannie was from Baghdad, geeze they don't make 'em like that anymore.

  Don't forget Mr Ed
The Munsters
Gilligans Island  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSlKtXbQ59k

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Don't forget Mr Ed
> The Munsters
> Gilligans Island  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSlKtXbQ59k

  Don't forget about the Love Boat  and who could forget the red headed bombshell Lucy

----------


## phild01

Jackie Gleason Show going back too far?

----------


## plum

> Don't forget Mr Ed
> The Munsters
> Gilligans Island  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSlKtXbQ59k

   I meant good looking blondes from Baghdad.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Jackie Gleason Show going back too far?

   Nope! I know I'm aging myself here but I remember Jackie Gleason. But 'only' just. 
Great innocent entertainment.

----------


## phild01

> Nope! I know I'm aging myself here but I remember Jackie Gleason. But 'only' just. 
> Great innocent entertainment.

  ..and only just for me as well.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Geez! My name tag was such a pretty colour of greenish blue. 
Now it's orange.  :Frown:  
By the way, I'm not going to be working on my woman cave until the snow hits. I've still got the top trim to add to the front siding, and need to add new roofs on the sheds and put the pool away.

----------


## Marc

Jacky who? I go as far as wonder woman, and MAcGyver, that's it. 
Now ... what has the snow to do with your project? Are you building a skiing slope in it?

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Jacky who? I go as far as wonder woman, and MAcGyver, that's it. 
> Now ... what has the snow to do with your project? Are you building a skiing slope in it?

   That's cause you're a youngen.  
The snow doesn't really have anything to do with it but the time factor does. I've gotta wrap up these outdoor projects before I start doing any new ones inside otherwise I get overwhelmed.  
However I do have a question I'd like to ask. 
Id like a ceilng for my space BUT have been told that I can't put drywall on the ceiling in case we have to get to the house wires. Unfortunately tray ceilings look like dry walled ceilings. Is it possible to make a tray ceiling without drywall in case rewiring needs to get down? 
The suggestion is for a drop  ceiling but they look so ugly and outdated.

----------


## phild01

> That's cause you're a youngen.

   not so sure!

----------


## OBBob

> That's cause you're a youngen.  
> The snow doesn't really have anything to do with it but the time factor does. I've gotta wrap up these outdoor projects before I start doing any new ones inside otherwise I get overwhelmed.  
> However I do have a question I'd like to ask. 
> Id like a ceilng for my space BUT have been told that I can't put drywall on the ceiling in case we have to get to the house wires. Unfortunately tray ceilings look like dry walled ceilings. Is it possible to make a tray ceiling without drywall in case rewiring needs to get down? 
> The suggestion is for a drop  ceiling but they look so ugly and outdated.

  How much space are you taking (I thought it was a fairly small footage   :Biggrin: )... can you replace the wiring in that area (include a few spares or conduits if required) and then plaster?

----------


## Marc

How much wiring are you going to cover? if it's not that much you can put them in conduit so if ever need to replace you can do so without removing anything.  
It's funny you mention that because we build in a way that wiring is permanently trapped inside the walls and no one caters for rewiring.   

> That's cause you're a youngen.

  Nee, probably because spent my youth in a god forsaken country that had 20 year old shows as novelty ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## Spiritwolfe

Normally we permanently leave the wires as is also but for some reason it's been suggested otherwise.
The wires go everywhere but its mainly television wire. How much space  :Biggrin:  am I needing to cover? 
Thats a good question. I will measure it tomorrow and tell you. It's about 1/3 of an 1105 sq. foot basement. Don't anyone start with me! That's what' it says in my home owners manual. I can convert it if you'd like.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> not so sure!

  Boy toy then?
Just kidding :Hahaha:

----------


## OBBob

Bahahahaha ... just stirring. The space isn't that important, I was trying to make the point that it's relatively small and therefore upgrading a few wires in advance probably isn't a significant cost.

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Bahahahaha ... just stirring. The space isn't that important, I was trying to make the point that it's relatively small and therefore upgrading a few wires in advance probably isn't a significant cost.

   Ahhhhh! Check! Yes, you are right. I'm sure it can be accomplished.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

The other option is to plaster it and have a couple of strategically placed access panels (which are pretty discrete).

----------


## phild01

> It's about 1/3 of an 1105 sq. foot basement. Don't anyone start with me! That's what' it says in my home owners manual. I can convert it if you'd like.

  11 squares...nice!
   oh, about 102m2. Roughly 9m2 to the square.. easy :Wink 1:

----------


## FrodoOne

> Normally we permanently leave the wires as is also but for some reason it's been suggested otherwise.
> The wires go everywhere but its mainly television wire. How much space  am I needing to cover? 
> Thats a good question. I will measure it tomorrow and tell you. It's about 1/3 of an 1105 sq. foot basement. Don't anyone start with me! That's what' it says in my home owners manual. I can convert it if you'd like.

  So far (I think) your questions have been mainly concerning wiring and ceilings. 
While the answers you will receive here are likely to be quite in accord with Australian regulations, you should note that there may be other regulations in North America/Canada/Your Province/Your City which differ from those which pertain in Australia. 
While you have mentioned that it is "_mainly television wire."_, I strongly suggest that you obtain agreement/advice from a North American source before you commit to any "installation".
One reason for saying this is that I have noted that it is often required by the (US) NEC "codes", supplemented by "local" codes, to install 120/240 V conductors in metal conduits or use metal sheathed cable, even in "domestic" situations.  Also, when wall or floor "penetrations" occur, there may be requirements for sealing these which are not usual in Australia.
Wall/ceiling/pattress boxes are required for all wall switches, lights and socket outlets in North America - but not in Australia - although they are not required for "Extra Low Voltage" (e.g. TV) wiring on either continent. 
In addition, if you are doing anything which may reduce the ceiling height in a "habitable space" there will be minimum height requirements, specified by local regulations. 
For these reasons, I recommend that - whatever "information" you obtain from this site - you should post your "design" as a question on (say) the DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum, which as a North American site closely akin to this one. 
(P.S. Please don't tell them that I sent you!)

----------


## Marc

Mm .. why all the quotation marks? 
North America? ... the OP is in Canada. 
Don't tell them i sent you ... ? 
Are you all going to start blabbering because there is a lady posting?

----------


## FrodoOne

> North America? ... the OP is in Canada.

  Canada IS in North America and has many "regulations" in common with the USA, but there are some which are different.
(I always try to avoid writing "America", for several reasons.)   

> Don't tell them i sent you ... ?

  "That was a joke, Joyce."
(https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAFP3m1SuYI)

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> So far (I think) your questions have been mainly concerning wiring and ceilings. 
> While the answers you will receive here are likely to be quite in accord with Australian regulations, you should note that there may be other regulations in North America/Canada/Your Province/Your City which differ from those which pertain in Australia. 
> While you have mentioned that it is "_mainly television wire."_, I strongly suggest that you obtain agreement/advice from a North American source before you commit to any "installation".
> One reason for saying this is that I have noted that it is often required by the (US) NEC "codes", supplemented by "local" codes, to install 120/240 V conductors in metal conduits or use metal sheathed cable, even in "domestic" situations.  Also, when wall or floor "penetrations" occur, there may be requirements for sealing these which are not usual in Australia.
> Wall/ceiling/pattress boxes are required for all wall switches, lights and socket outlets in North America - but not in Australia - although they are not required for "Extra Low Voltage" (e.g. TV) wiring on either continent. 
> In addition, if you are doing anything which may reduce the ceiling height in a "habitable space" there will be minimum height requirements, specified by local regulations. 
> For these reasons, I recommend that - whatever "information" you obtain from this site - you should post your "design" as a question on (say) the DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum, which as a North American site closely akin to this one. 
> (P.S. Please don't tell them that I sent you!)

  Mr. Baggins. You are, without a doubt, absolutely correct with the  information you provided. I also refer to where I live, when it comes to talking with anyone continents away, as North America. There are many reasons not to use America and the rules and regulations are similar.
It probably would be better if I got my information from another site. I hadn't quite thought it through that far. You are probably wondering what I'm doing here. 
The reason why I came to this particular site is because I belong to the woodworking forum. When I joined I didn't realize it was based in Australia but I did notice there were members there from all over the world. It's a HUGE site with every category you can think of so when I searched for home renovation just to ask about tray ceilings, it brought me here.
Its too bad there are major differences because I rather like you Aussies. Most of you are laid back and down to earth with a great sense of humour.  
Perhaps if there's an off topic section I'll stay connected there. 
Thanks guys. It's been fun. Maybe I will see you around.

----------


## OBBob

> ...
> Perhaps if there's an off topic section I'll stay connected there. 
> Thanks guys. It's been fun. Maybe I will see you around.

  
What!! Don't go. This forum used to be part of the woodwork forum but it got so large it was split off. There is not point leaving this site because it's awesome and there is no other forum in the world that is awesomer ...

----------


## FrodoOne

> Mr. Baggins. You are, without a doubt, absolutely correct with the  information you provided. I also refer to where I live, when it comes to talking with anyone continents away, as North America. There are many reasons not to use America and the rules and regulations are similar.
> It probably would be better if I got my information from another site. I hadn't quite thought it through that far. You are probably wondering what I'm doing here. 
> The reason why I came to this particular site is because I belong to the woodworking forum. When I joined I didn't realize it was based in Australia but I did notice there were members there from all over the world. It's a HUGE site with every category you can think of so when I searched for home renovation just to ask about tray ceilings, it brought me here.
> Its too bad there are major differences because I rather like you Aussies. Most of you are laid back and down to earth with a great sense of humour.  
> Perhaps if there's an off topic section I'll stay connected there. 
> Thanks guys. It's been fun. Maybe I will see you around.

  Thank you for concurring with me in the use of the place-names concerned. 
I only said "_I recommend that - whatever "information" you obtain from this site - you should post your "design" as a question on (say) the_ DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum_, which as a North American site closely akin to this one."_ I did not intend that you should stop stimulating discussion on THIS site. 
My only thought was that you should not commit the error of a "code violation" by depending entirely on information received from this site without checking on your local regulations with local knowledge. 
Whatever you decide - Good Luck in your endevours!

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Thank you for concurring with me in the use of the place-names concerned. 
> I only said "_I recommend that - whatever "information" you obtain from this site - you should post your "design" as a question on (say) the_ DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum_, which as a North American site closely akin to this one."_ I did not intend that you should stop stimulating discussion on THIS site. 
> My only thought was that you should not commit the error of a "code violation" by depending entirely on information received from this site without checking on your local regulations with local knowledge. 
> Whatever you decide - Good Luck in your endevours!

  Thanks but  I'm not going to join a chat forum. I suppose this is a chat forum. Lol 
 I know how to do most things and have all the tools I need to do it. 
I basically joined this site because I'm part of the sister site so thought I'd ask about tray ceilings . 
Im not really ready to start just yet so I've been yakking it up with these guys. 
It was fun 'til you showed up  :Hahaha: 
Seriously though thanks for the invite  
Anyway I'm in no hurry to do anything until I get these other important projects out of the way. 
Then I can come back and give the metric dimensions of the space I'll be working on and will probably move the topic to an appropriate thread.  
Have a great weekend guys

----------


## Spiritwolfe

And Frodo. I'm just messin' with you. I hope you didn't take my words to heart. 
I certainly didn't intend any harm.

----------


## Moondog55

Can we come visit when you've finished??
Oh
Welcome to the forum and ignore all the others, they are just stirring the pot and trying to get a laugh, they are nice people really [ well some of them probably are] I like Canada ; it has Justin as PM

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> Can we come visit when you've finished??
> Oh
> Welcome to the forum and ignore all the others, they are just stirring the pot and trying to get a laugh, they are nice people really [ well some of them probably are] I like Canada ; it has Justin as PM

  Hi Moondog,
Thank you for the welcome.    :Canada:  is great. Trudeau is in ! YAYYYY! 
Its actually funny how he got in. 
The opposition was running ads mocking the fact that trudeau's  main agenda was to get marijuana legalized. 
but It backed fired on them because most Canadians thought that was great.  :Hahaha: :

----------


## METRIX

> I like Canada ; it has Justin as PM

  I thought you meant Beaver, then thought NO that little brat could not be a PM

----------


## OBBob

> I thought you meant Beaver, then thought NO that little brat could not be a PM

  hmm ... I wonder how many people watched Terminator and though "I bet one day that guy will be Governor of California".  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> It was fun 'til you showed up 
> ...

  .o0O "_shall I? nah better not"_

----------


## Spiritwolfe

> .o0O "_shall I? nah better not"_

  Yes, you're right! You best not! :Anoyd:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yes, you're right! You best not!

   :Smilie:

----------

